# [Screenshots] Site Web en test

## R@NNIS

Actuellement un ami à effectué un site web pour montrer vos screenshots et il est actuellement en bétatest, si vous avez quelques minutes pour vous inscrire et proposer vos meilleurs screenshots, ca serait pas mal  :Smile: 

Evidemment si vous avez des soucis, si vous voyez des photes d'ortaugrafe ou autres les expliquer ici  :Smile: 

Par la suite un systeme de notation et compagnie sera très pbablement présent mais la c'est le test du squelette du site  :Smile: 

Merci à tous par avance.

URL : http://www.linuxshot.org

edit: titre modifié.

----------

## kwenspc

hep hep hep tu pourrais mettre ton titre de post comme indiqué sur ce lien :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

sympa le lien

----------

## R@NNIS

ben ca remue pas les foules  :Wink: 

j' ai vu des personnes avec des supers shot sur ce forum notamment gulivert et fvwm ou ca "petait" bien  :Smile: 

donc gulivert si tu passes dans le coin tu sais quoi faire plz  :Surprised: 

----------

## Dais

Bah il y a http://www.lynucs.org/ qui est basé sur le même principe et pas mal connu maintenant. Ça aide pas ^^; Mais j'aime bien le look malgré tout ^^ Pas surchargé, clair ^^

----------

## arlequin

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Mais j'aime bien le look malgré tout ^^ Pas surchargé, clair ^^

 

Complétement d'accord. Le design est vraiment sympa. Chapeau (rouge, lol)

----------

## gulivert

 *R@NNIS wrote:*   

> ben ca remue pas les foules 
> 
> j' ai vu des personnes avec des supers shot sur ce forum notamment gulivert et fvwm ou ca "petait" bien 
> 
> donc gulivert si tu passes dans le coin tu sais quoi faire plz 

 

Salut, joli le site, j'irai mettre un deux screenshot un de ses jours, quand j'aurai encore un peu changer le look de mon WM. sinon c'est vrai qu'il existe deja Lynucs qui n'a plus a faire ses preuves, mais qui est bombardé de spam oO

----------

## _Seth_

Très sympa ! L'idée est intéressante et je ne connaissais pas http://www.lynucs.org/, preuve qu'il existe encore des adeptes du Grand Pinguoin à recupérer   :Very Happy: 

L'interface est vraiment claire et épurée, ca fait du bien. Le concept fonctionne : je suis en train de configurer de nouveaux thèmes sur ma box   :Laughing:   merci !

----------

## gulivert

Un petit problème pour envoyer mon screenshot, j'ai voulu le mettre via un url et non pas par fichier, voici la réponce :

```
Informations à corriger

    * L'url du fichier ne fonctionne pas.

```

Alors que l'url fontionne très bien

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Screenshots/fvwm20050130.jpg

Je soupçonne le ~ de foutre la m*****

Du coup j'ai envoyé via un fichier, et là je ne vois mon screenshot nul part ????  IL faut un temps de latence avant qu'il s'affiche ?

----------

## R@NNIS

1) j' ai transmis ton pb  :Smile: 

 Merci.

2) Non les shots sont modérés pour ne pas avoir des contenus (abusifs, racistes, pornographique ou autre) donc c'est les moderateurs qui acceptent ou pas les shots  :Smile: 

edit: voila ton superbe shot est en ligne  :Smile:  n'hesites pas a mettre des anciens shots  :Smile:  c'est vraiment pour populer le truc et voir si y' a pas de soucis  :Smile: 

----------

## R@NNIS

Bon ben ca tourne pas mal tout ca  :Smile: 

si vous pouvez mettre + de shots chacun ca serait encore plus interessant, afin de voir comment ca tient   :Smile:  donc n' hesitez pas à mettre bcp de shots ainsi qu' a en parler à vos amis si ils sont interessés évidemment  :Razz: 

Y' a déjà de magnifiques shots sur le site  :Smile: 

Certains bugs ne devraient pas tarder à être corrigés , une fois que c'est fait il passera aux nouvelles features....   :Cool: 

Merci encore de votre participation  :Smile: 

----------

## UB|K

Sympa comme site, pour la peine je viens de poster 2 screens:

-mon gnome du jour

-un xfce qui date de quelques semaines

Bonne continuation

----------

## Dwin

Cool, dès que j'ai un screen je le mets... mais là j'suis 100% console donc bof.  :Razz: 

----------

## dyurne

juste une petite remarque le gestionnaire de fenêtre c'est  FVWM et non pas FWVM...

----------

## R@NNIS

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> juste une petite remarque le gestionnaire de fenêtre c'est  FVWM et non pas FWVM...

 

euh tu vois ca où ?

- Sinon y' a la page détail qui a été ajoutée  :Smile: 

Va avoir qques corrections sur certaines pages au niveau orthographe & rigueur sur certains point mais rien de bien violent pour vous  :Smile: 

je vous tiens au courant  :Razz: 

----------

## gulivert

Trois petites remarques :

1.- Dans la page Accueil, depuis cette après midi j'ai le menu Catégories qui apparait en dessus des news screenshots alors qu'avant il apparaissait à droite. Sa faisait plus estétique.

2.- Dans la page Ressources, pkoi n'y a t'il pas le lien vers Fvwm dans les "Gestionnaires de fenétres"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

3. - Dans la nouvelle fontion "Détail", sa ne serait pas plus estétique de faire apparaitre le screenshot au milieu de la page au lieu de l'aligner à gauche ?

Finalement, est-il prévu de pouvoir mettre des commentaire dans les screenshot des autres personnes pour d'éventuel question. Je préconiserais l'obligation d'être logué pour poster en reply sous un message, sinon c'est vite le foutoire comme sous Lynucs.org qui commence à vraiement foiré

----------

## R@NNIS

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Trois petites remarques :
> 
> 1.- Dans la page Accueil, depuis cette après midi j'ai le menu Catégories qui apparait en dessus des news screenshots alors qu'avant il apparaissait à droite. Sa faisait plus estétique.
> 
> 2.- Dans la page Ressources, pkoi n'y a t'il pas le lien vers Fvwm dans les "Gestionnaires de fenétres"  
> ...

 

1) euhh ca a pas bougé me semble  :Surprised:  ou alors il vient de faire une boulette mais actuellement chez moi c'est tjrs à droite ?

2)  Ca va etre rajouté  :Smile:  on fait justement les fautes d'orthographes monstrueuses ainsi que les liens  :Smile:  si d' ailleurs tu en a des interessants pour fvwm on ajoutera ca  :Smile:  (ton site de config par ex)

3) le Shot est bien centré dans la vue détail  :Sad:  bizarre ca avec la premiere page et la vue détail tu as l' air d' avoir des soucis je vais lui demander si il a touché .

Oui les commentaires et notation par les inscrits sont en cours  :Smile: 

Merci de tes retours  :Smile: 

PS: pour tes pbs d'alignement en vue  accueil et détail tu pourrais faire un shot ? 

PS2: sublime ton dernier fvwm  :Smile:  CEPENDANT un ptit truc a corriger je penses  :Surprised:  c'est l' alignement de tes textes  :Razz:  sur ta barre de controle en haut justement  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Vloi, j'ai envoyé deux screenshot sur le site montrant les pbs. J'utilise Firefox 1.0 pour info.

Sinon pour l'alignement du text dans ma bar, j'y travail, en fait je suis en train de la créé cette bar comme mis dans le topic ici

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189895&start=300

----------

## R@NNIS

bon je viens de lui en parler et ni lui ni moi avons les pb d' alignements, tu pourrais tenter de faire un ctrl + shift + r sur firefox ?

Sinon en soirée il y'aura des corrections + nouveautés  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dyurne

 *R@NNIS wrote:*   

>  *dyurne wrote:*   juste une petite remarque le gestionnaire de fenêtre c'est  FVWM et non pas FWVM... euh tu vois ca où ?

  dans le "Catégorie", mais maintenant c'est changé.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Vloi, j'ai envoyé deux screenshot sur le site montrant les pbs. J'utilise Firefox 1.0 pour info.
> 
> Sinon pour l'alignement du text dans ma bar, j'y travail, en fait je suis en train de la créé cette bar comme mis dans le topic ici
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189895&start=300 

 

honnetement gulivert je trouve ton travail remarquable  :Smile:  j'adore le style de tes bureaux .... mon 1er bureaux si tu te rappel été grace à toi , je t'en remerci d'ailleur , en ce qui conserne du site je le trouve trés bien il a de l'avenir je pence  :Wink: 

----------

## R@NNIS

Dyurne: Oki merci (effectivement il m' a dit oups qd je lui avais dis)  :Very Happy: 

Bon ce soir :

-bcp de corrections de fotes d'aurthografes

-Leger retouchage de certaines pages

-et nouvelles features  :Smile: 

Patience  :Smile: 

----------

## UB|K

Dans l'onglets "ressources", il y a une fote à fenétre.

De plus, je sais pas si il est judicieux de parler de "gestionnaire de fenêtres" quand on parle de gnome, kde, xfce (voir même des autres...). Faudrait plus parler de "desktop environment" car le gestionnaire de fenêtre c'est juste l'appli qui gère les fenêtres (d'où le nom d'ailleurs): pour gnome c'est metacity, pour xfce, c'est xfwm4 etc...

edit: autre suggestion: mettre des liens vers de sites où on peux trouver de belles polices pourrait être sympatoche. Je veux bien commencer avec un petit bijou, j'ai nommé l'immense fonts for kids

----------

## R@NNIS

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Dans l'onglets "ressources", il y a une fote à fenétre.
> 
> De plus, je sais pas si il est judicieux de parler de "gestionnaire de fenêtres" quand on parle de gnome, kde, xfce (voir même des autres...). Faudrait plus parler de "desktop environment" car le gestionnaire de fenêtre c'est juste l'appli qui gère les fenêtres (d'où le nom d'ailleurs): pour gnome c'est metacity, pour xfce, c'est xfwm4 etc...
> 
> edit: autre suggestion: mettre des liens vers de sites où on peux trouver de belles polices pourrait être sympatoche. Je veux bien commencer avec un petit bijou, j'ai nommé l'immense fonts for kids

 

Ouep aucun soucis tout ca est deja corrigé ca viendra avec la maj de ce soir par contre les fontes effectivements on a pas mis encore  :Smile: 

je le note  :Smile: 

----------

## R@NNIS

- Update du site  :Wink: 

-Corrections

-Legeres retouches

-Commentaires en ligne  :Smile: 

-bugs  :Very Happy: 

mais fo pas le dire  :Surprised: 

----------

## R@NNIS

up up up  :Smile: 

N'hesitez pas à utiliser les commentaires au maximum et nous rapporter les eventuels pbs  :Smile: 

----------

## befa

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Un petit problème pour envoyer mon screenshot, j'ai voulu le mettre via un url et non pas par fichier, voici la réponce :
> 
> ```
> Informations à corriger
> 
> ...

 

ton screenshot est vraiment terrible  :Wink: 

----------

## R@NNIS

un ptit up  :Smile: 

en testant e17 j'en ai refait une chtite video  :Smile: 

faites vous plaisir  :Wink: 

http://lycos42.free.fr/e17/cvs/e17_12022005.mpeg  (17.5Mo)

----------

